# hiya :)



## hollie

Well hello to you all. I'm hollie as you can see, i've just bought myself a wee TT roadster, 58plate. pick it up tommorrow

Fair excited 

xx


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Hollie, Welcome to the TT forum. Lets see some pics as soon as you get her.
H.


----------



## trev

hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag

Welcome to the forum


----------



## hollie

Harold said:


> Hi Hollie, Welcome to the TT forum. Lets see some pics as soon as you get her.
> H.


will indeed. i think its a 'he' though....but then again i say its a 'her' :?

and thanks for all the welcomes, really appreciate it

xx


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Hollie, Yes perhaps if you are a her it is a he. Never thought of her that way. :lol: :wink: 
H.


----------



## hollie

Harold said:


> Hi Hollie, Yes perhaps if you are a her it is a he. Never thought of her that way. :lol: :wink:
> H.


aye. maybes 

going to be such a big change going from an mg to an audi..... :lol:

xx


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Welcome  next step join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt

hi and welcome 8)


----------



## hollie

well here it is, shame its not roof down weather


----------



## trev

Very nice  you will have to show it off at the next scottish meeting,


----------



## YELLOW_TT

hollie said:


> well here it is, shame its not roof down weather


What  if it is not raining it is roof down weather


----------



## hollie

YELLOW_TT said:


> hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> well here it is, shame its not roof down weather
> 
> 
> 
> What  if it is not raining it is roof down weather
Click to expand...

its been pouring rain on and off. lol got a wee half hour with the roof down. felt like a goon going over the forth road bridge with "high winds signs" and me with the top down blown to pieces haha 

xx


----------



## jamal

Very nice, i like it.

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## hollie

bhp786 said:


> Very nice, i like it.
> 
> Welcome to the forum 8)


cheers  xx


----------



## hollie

trev said:


> Very nice  you will have to show it off at the next scottish meeting,


i was driving your neck of the woods this afternoon. along the coastal route xx


----------



## p1tse

red interior is class ;-)

welcome


----------



## trev

hollie said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice  you will have to show it off at the next scottish meeting,
> 
> 
> 
> i was driving your neck of the woods this afternoon. along the coastal route xx
Click to expand...

 what !!!!! and passed the best ttea shop in fife :lol:


----------



## chrishTT

welcome Hollie


----------

